# Sticky  Click until it hurts



## Calmer

I find this to be a good website http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/
for helping animals in shelters and other charities. All it costs is a visit and a click of your right mouse button once a day.


----------



## kweenshaker

**clicked**


----------



## Tabatha

Clicked.


----------



## MacFish

I have that site as my homepage and click it every morning. Have been doing this for at least 4 years now


----------



## Calmer

Yeah it is a good site. I find it's the easiest feel good thing to do each morning to start the day of right.  Thanks to everyone for clicking.


----------



## Ciddian

I clicked!


----------



## xr8dride

Clicked, and will do so daily.


----------



## Calmer

xr8dride said:


> Clicked, and will do so daily.


Ahh that's great  I still click the site once a day and the food bowls must be racking up quite high by now.


----------



## FishyCracker

I'm a new clicker and will continue to do so, thanks for bringing this to our attention.


----------



## AquaNeko

Anyone got a click a day script or something to setup to auto click?  

Clicked a few times already over the week.


----------



## MsGardeness

I may be waaaaaaaaay behind but I clicked it too, today.


----------



## carmenh

You can also set up for daily reminders...makes it really easy...


----------

